# CA Glue Finishers - Glued Bushings



## Rogersab1223 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello everyone - 

I've been finishing my pens with a friction polish (mylands) followed by Carnuba wax but have been growing increasingly interested in giving the CA/BLO finish a try.

I've read all the library documents, watched several youtube videos (which, likely just confused me more... everyone has their own technique!) and read some of the posts but still have a few questions.

I guess my first concern is gluing the bushings to the blank.  Is this a problem?  If so, how is it best avoided?

I'm sure I'll have more questions as I proceed so, as always, thanks for your help!

Andy


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

A little paste wax over the bushings will keep the CA from sticking.


----------



## Rogersab1223 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, PenMan...


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm certain my following comment will draw some boos etc., so be it!
 
Forget everything you have ever read about BLO being compatible with CA. 
 
CA only, in my opinion! I have never had a failure finishing a pen with CA only since I ditched my can of BLO!
 
Feel free to BOO starting now!:biggrin:


----------



## Rogersab1223 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Mac - 

Can you describe your process?

Andy


----------



## JimB (Jun 24, 2011)

Another option for the bushing issue is to mount the blank between centers without any bushings. Just don't over tighten the tailstock as you may flair the tube.


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Rogersab1223 said:


> Thanks, Mac -
> 
> Can you describe your process?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy; I'm in the middle of getting ready for a showing tomorrow. I will pm my procedure to you on Sunday morning.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know where it is... But Russ Fairfield made a video of his CA finish. I think that would be a great place for someone new to the finish to start. 

I'd already learned the CA finish, but after watching Russ' video I still learned much.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 24, 2011)

Here it is... Part 1 of 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6I6lQM1yls


----------



## mick (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got to agree with the "no bushings" process. It eliminates the stuck bushings as well as chipping and lifted finishes at the ends of your finished pen when removing bushings. Plus the CA will "roll over the edges, sealing the ends of the blank.


----------



## Rogersab1223 (Jun 24, 2011)

So what do you use to hold the pen on the mandrel?  Do you turn between centers?


----------



## JimB (Jun 24, 2011)

Rogersab1223 said:


> So what do you use to hold the pen on the mandrel? Do you turn between centers?


 
You would take it off the mandrel and mount one barrel at a time between live and dead centers to do the finish. It is similar to turning between centers but without using any bushings.


----------



## mick (Jun 24, 2011)

JimB said:


> Rogersab1223 said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you use to hold the pen on the mandrel? Do you turn between centers?
> ...


 
Exactly! One barrel at a time mounted between centers. On average using thin CA (no BLO) I'm able to apply 10-12 coats, both barrels, in about 10 minutes.
YMMV
Mike


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 24, 2011)

JimB said:


> Rogersab1223 said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you use to hold the pen on the mandrel? Do you turn between centers?
> ...


Another method is by using johnnycnc's Eliminator 805 bushings.
http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_15

Here's a pic of them in action!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

JohnnyCNC is out of town for a few days, but his Eliminator Finish Bushings (shown in Mack's photo) are one of the best purchases I have made.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 24, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> JohnnyCNC is out of town for a few days, but his Eliminator Finish Bushings (shown in Mack's photo) are one of the best purchases I have made.


I'll second that!


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Rogersab1223 said:


> Thanks, Mac -
> 
> Can you describe your process?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy; If you watch any number of the vids that come up with Russ Fairfield's vid that DurocShark (Don) referenced for you, there won't be much if anything I will be able to add to CA finishing.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't had a problem gluing the blank to the bushings, but I've glued the bushings to the mandrel!  I finally clamped the bushing in a vise grip and dropped the end of the mandrel into a vise that was slightly open, so the rod was loose but the bushing with the visegrip was resting on the top of the vise, and drove the mandrel out with a hammer...sort of like disassembling a pen.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 24, 2011)

I turned these out of walnut for finishing.


----------



## mdromey (Jun 25, 2011)

I know what the CA is but what is the BLO.  I am wanting to learn CA also.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jun 25, 2011)

I wax mine with carnauba wax and have very little problem with the CA sticking. The CA lip gets a light sanding with the first micromesh pad to clean it up.
Otherwise the wooden cones Rick show work well, I made a set from ebony for turning kits I have no bushings for.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 25, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> JohnnyCNC is out of town for a few days, but his Eliminator Finish Bushings (shown in Mack's photo) are one of the best purchases I have made.


 
These Eliminator Bushings are highly recommended.:wink:



mdromey said:


> I know what the CA is but what is the BLO. I am wanting to learn CA also.


 
BLO = Boiled Linseed Oil. There are two ways of applying CA, with or without the BLO. Both ways work fine.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 26, 2011)

William Young's CA/BLO finish is a very easy one for beginners.  I still do the majority of my pens this way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc


----------



## Rogersab1223 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just as a follow-up... I used Russ Fairfield's "No BLO" version and am very happy with the results.  Only had issue with one bushing getting stuck but, luckily, Russ addressed that and I was able to overcome.

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## soligen (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the no bushings.

And Mack,  I'm with ya.  I ditched the BLO a long time ago.


----------



## wildviking (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried putting paste wax on the bushings.  This works for keeping the glue from sticking to the bushings but what I have now found to be my problem is that the glue extends past the blank and pulls away from the blank and/or chips on the end.  What I am going to try next is using a 60 degree live center and a dead center which will leave a sizable lip at each end of the blank that will allow the end of the blank to be sealed and greatly reduce the chance of tear away and chipping.  Just waiting for my dead center to arrive so I can try out this method.


----------



## cagey44 (Dec 6, 2012)

*stuck bushings*

Whenever I've had a bushing stick a quick rap of the bushing against the metal lathe (not the wood of course  has always loosened them right up. Just a flick of the wrist and poof its free. I do use wax before I finish too.

Krista GG


----------



## 76winger (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been these to apply my CA finish for a couple years now and they're great: ELIMINATOR 805 REV II Finishing Bushings [ELIMINATOR_805_REV_II] - $8.79 : Penturners Products!

I just the back end of a barrel trimmer with sandpaper glued to it to square up the edge of the body where the CA extends past the edge during application.

Here's a pic where I used the busings while finishing.


----------

